# How long before hCG levels are back to zero?



## Crystal5483

Hi ladies... on 12.5 I got my BFP at 14dpo ... beta showed hCG only at 27. Next test on 12.8 was 134 (progesterone only 9.5). Following that was 12.12 and only 34 - so dropping like it should. Doctor told me that it was a chemical. 

On 12.16 it was 21 ... so still dropping but slowly.

I was spotting the whole time. I was so sure it would just drop rapidly.

I also tested these last few days with OPKs and show strong positives so I just know that it can't be able to normal yet. I got my blood drawn today, too.

But what I'm wondering (and thanks for waiting so patiently through my rant) is HOW LONG will it take to get back to zero?

Thanks!


----------



## AngelBaby1115

Crystal5483 said:


> Hi ladies... on 12.5 I got my BFP at 14dpo ... beta showed hCG only at 27. Next test on 12.8 was 134 (progesterone only 9.5). Following that was 12.12 and only 34 - so dropping like it should. Doctor told me that it was a chemical.
> 
> On 12.16 it was 21 ... so still dropping but slowly.
> 
> I was spotting the whole time. I was so sure it would just drop rapidly.
> 
> I also tested these last few days with OPKs and show strong positives so I just know that it can't be able to normal yet. I got my blood drawn today, too.
> 
> But what I'm wondering (and thanks for waiting so patiently through my rant) is HOW LONG will it take to get back to zero?
> 
> Thanks!

Just depends on your body, took me two weeks after a d&c to be back to 0. Best of luck.


----------



## Crystal5483

Well update... I got a call from the nurse.. Hcg went back UP from 21 to 47... So now they want me in for an ultrasound tomorrow. They're thinking it could be ectopic.


----------



## Momma.Bear

Oh hun im sorry you're going through this.
Good luck sweety xo


----------



## keepthefaithx

took me 2 and half weeks to get a bfn.

i was 12 weeks baby died at 9.

my 2nd loss they were at zero in a week


----------



## AngelBaby1115

Good luck hun. Fxd for you hoping their wrong.


----------



## Crystal5483

I can't lie and say I'm not scared and nervous.


----------



## Lovebotlass17

I'm sorry about what you're going through. Seems crazy! I think the highest my levels have been for this past pregnancy was 1700, and that was on 12/9. I've taken two HPTs since then (one on 12/19 and another on 12/21) and they appear to be both negative, especially the most recent one. And these Wondfo tests detected my extremely faint BFP at only 5.74 mIU, so I'm sure they are accurate enough lol. If that level can be detected very faintly, then I am positive the hCG in my system is practically down to 0 since I can't even see a line. 

So I would say: about 12 days

Please keep us updated on your status. Fx crossed and good luck!


----------



## mammaspath

I'm here for support..........i went in for my 12 week checkup and baby stopped growing at 10+2 weeks.......my D&C was yesterday.......horrible! I know GOD has a plan for everything im just so sad right now........but im not giving up!


----------



## Crystal5483

I'm sitting in the parking lot of the doctors office... Anxious but scared for the ultrasound at 12. Just praying it's not ectopic! :(


----------



## Crystal5483

Wellll my TTC journey has been put on hold. They are presuming ectopic (because it can't be seen on ultrasound) so I am going tomorrow to get methotrexate injections to remove it. Best of luck to you all!


----------



## Lovebotlass17

Crystal, I'm sorry, but try to stay positive. If you do have an ectopic, it'll be difficult, but just know that you are never alone. We are here for you, and a lot of us have experienced it. 

How did it go? It's been two days.


----------



## Crystal5483

Hi! I got the shots yesterday in my upper butt cheeks lol and it was ok. She said I may feel cramping and more bleeding. But nothing yet. Only side effect is being SUPER tired I slept for 11 hours last night!


----------



## mommyof5

Mine was going down 2 hcg every 12 hours


----------



## Crystal5483

Mine has been all over the place.... Monday's was 74.... going back tomorrow for another round of blood work. I'm hoping it's 15% or more lower. Otherwise it's back for round two of methotrexate shots.


----------



## mommyof5

Good luck! Keep us updated!


----------



## kmwilletts

Good luck tomorrow with your blood work, fx everything will work out :)


----------



## Sls1655

Hi- I am new here and so remember what your going thru. I had a blighted ovum in June and it took almost 5 weeks after I took the cytotek for my hpt to come up negative. Felt like forever....I've heard it can 2 weeks up to 8. Just hang in there :)


----------



## mammaspath

How are you doing crystal? anynew updates?

Hello to the newbie - and welcome to the group

afm - I woke up after a long nights sleep........feel so much better.....had a scare last night thought I had a DVT from surgery but its just bad cramping and a huge bruise on my left calf..............overdoing it and not to mention i have probably not eaten a whole meal since the m/c. today I am feeling so much better taking all the xmas decor down........so ready for a new year

Cheer to new beginnings!


----------



## Lovebotlass17

Crystal,

What happened? Checking on you, girl!


----------



## Crystal5483

Hi Ladies! Sorry I wasn't on for a while!

So... Levels were 74 on the 26th and only went down to 71 on the 29th... and they needed to drop 15%... which they didn't. So I had to go in on the 31st of all days and get another ultrasound. Again, they saw nothing! The tech even said that if she knew nothing of what was going on that she would think she was just looking at a normal uterus and tubes!

So they gave me two more injections of methotrexate and they're saying it has to work this time around. Frankly I just want it ALL to stop... today makes ONE MONTH of bleeding... it's getting old! I just want to dtd for fun again... since we have to wait three months now, before TTC again... 

So we shall see. Just can't believe nothing is seen, yet something remains to cause the hcg to stay.... strange!

How are you ladies doing?


----------



## mommyof5

:hugs:


----------



## Crystal5483

After SIX LONG WEEKS --- they are finally back to ZERO! And going onto day #46 of spotting... I'm hoping this ends SOON!!!


----------



## mammaspath

Crystal = good news that your levels are down finally!:hugs:

I went for a f/u appt.......my levels on monday were 19.....4 weeks post d&c. I took a hpt today......negative finally :thumbup:

I am looking forward to moving onto my first cycle so we can start trying again.:flower:

Hope everyone is well!


----------



## Little_1

Hey all, crystal glad to see you got a neg, i had my d&c on october 18th and it took over 8weeks for my hcg level to hit zero...i understand exactly how upsetting and frustrating it is...it killed me everytime i poas and seen a bfp knowing that it wasnt. im hoping that 2012 is gna be the year :D x


----------



## MrsKA

Hi ladies, I am in the same boat here with slow hcg levels. Did any of you ever get an explanation as to why it took so long ? I will be coming up to 9 weeks post d&c on Wednesday ! my last draw 5 days ago put me at 29 and I was 40 8 days before. My surgeon is starting to talk about referring me to a gyno oncologist which naturally scares me ! I have had NO bleeding what so ever aside from the 2 days following the miscarriage.


----------



## Little_1

MrsKA i didnt have any bleeding either until my levels hit zero, my epu said that i may have a tiny bit of tissure left in (which would mean another d&c) but they did a scan and couldnt see anything, so all they said was that it was just my bodys own reaction time, it was just taking longer. although i have heard that some people have hormone imbalances and that can cause it, and apparently a dose of tablets can get it back to normal, so watever it turns out to be, dont worry too much..i was stressed to the hills over mine, which i suppose when i thought about it probly only made it worse. hope this helps any :)


----------

